# Red Sox are going to the world series!!!!!!



## QuietRiot (Oct 22, 2007)

I don't know if you knew this but I'm a huuuuge Red Sox fan..



I know Colorado killed us the last time they played here. In fact I went to the awful 12-2 game when schilling was pitching.

I have a good feeling though.

LET'S GO RED SOX!!!!!!!!


----------



## NateO (Oct 22, 2007)

Kudos to the Sox pulling out the ALCS, I thought they were in trouble. 

The Rockies are going to be a handfull, 21 wins in their last 22 games is a pretty serious success rate!

And not to worry, if the Sox don't win, it's not the end of the World, there's always next year.  :wink:


----------



## QuietRiot (Oct 22, 2007)

> Kudos to the Sox pulling out the ALCS, I thought they were in trouble.
> 
> The Rockies are going to be a handfull, 21 wins in their last 22 games is a pretty serious success rate!
> 
> And not to worry, if the Sox don't win, it's not the end of the World, there's always next year.  :wink:



you sound like manny rameriz :P


----------



## Joe4 (Oct 22, 2007)

> The Rockies are going to be a handfull, 21 wins in their last 22 games is a pretty serious success rate!


Not to take anything away from the great run the Rockies had, but look at the level of competition they did it against.  The AL was vastly superior to the NL this year (in interleague play, the AL had the better record, 137-115, marking the 4th straight time the AL has had the better record in interleague play).  The long 9 day layoff could also hurt the Rockies momentum (see 2006 Detroit Tigers).

I think the Rockies will be lucky to win 2 games!

P.S. In case your wondering, no I am not a Sox fan, but I did marry a Boston girl!


----------



## SteveO59L (Oct 23, 2007)

That the "World Series" only played in the US of A ?


----------



## mrhartley (Oct 23, 2007)

I watched the White Sox play when I visited Chicago in September - They lost booooooo

Good fun and a new experience anyway  

GOOD LUCK *SOX*


----------



## Joe4 (Oct 23, 2007)

> That the "World Series" only played in the US of A ?


Yes, that's Major League Baseball.

Actually, it isn't only played in the USA.  The Toronto Blue Jays won back-to-back World Series in the early 90s, so there have been World Series games played in Canada.  Hopefully someday they'll make it back there again!


----------



## QuietRiot (Oct 23, 2007)

> but I did marry a Boston girl!



I'm sorry.. lol

I definitely feel the rockies will lose a lot of there momentum. Also, the series starts off in Boston which is another huge disadvantage for the Rockies.


----------



## Joe4 (Oct 23, 2007)

> I'm sorry.. lol


That's OK, you should hear what she has to say about Boston guys!


----------



## QuietRiot (Oct 23, 2007)

> > I'm sorry.. lol
> 
> 
> That's OK, you should hear what she has to say about Boston guys!



haha, all positive I'm sure 

If she has an accent has thick as mine I'm sure people give her crap for it all the time. Within 5 minutes of meeting me people already know I'm from Boston. I can't even hide it.


----------



## Joe4 (Oct 23, 2007)

> haha, all positive I'm sure


If it was, do you think she would have married an out-of-stater like me?  

She actually lost most of her accent when she went to college out of state (out of state colleges actually gave her more financial assistance then the Massachusetts state colleges offered), but her parents still have very thick accents.  The first time I went to Beantown to meet them, I don't think I understood half of what they said!


----------



## Mark O'Brien (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm not sure how well MrExcel would take this thread.  His hometown is awfully close to Cleveland.  He may be an Indians fan.  

Still, at least this means two Cleveland teams won't be swept in a championship series in the same calendar year.


----------



## joefrench (Oct 24, 2007)

> I'm not sure how well MrExcel would take this thread.  His hometown is awfully close to Cleveland.  He may be an Indians fan.
> 
> Still, at least this means two Cleveland teams won't be swept in a championship series in the same calendar year.



I'm not sure MrExcel is going to take too kindly to your second paragragh!


----------



## QuietRiot (Oct 25, 2007)

13 to 1 first game 


I don't know how I feel about schilling tonight.. hopefully its the 'old' playoff experienced schilling and not the new schilling


----------



## schielrn (Oct 28, 2007)

Possibly one more game for ya Quiet.


----------



## SydneyGeek (Oct 29, 2007)

Local new service here just reported that the Sox took the series 4-0. 
Congrats!

Denis


----------



## Zack Barresse (Oct 29, 2007)

Woot!  Go Sox!!


----------



## daniels012 (Oct 29, 2007)

Nice Job Sox!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Pretty darn dominant!!


----------



## QuietRiot (Oct 29, 2007)

yah, this is awesome. It was an incredible year for the sox.

I work right in Boston, and its pretty much a holiday for us tomorrow. They are doing the parade but we can wear jeans and redsox gear to the office. I'll get to take a very long lunch and watch the parade 

now its the Patriots turn.

Daniels012, if it makes you feel better I was really really hoping the panthers would beat the colts.


----------



## Zack Barresse (Oct 30, 2007)

> now its the Patriots turn.


Amen!!

My sis lives outside of Boston and works in the city.  I'm sure she's celebrating just as hard.


----------



## daniels012 (Oct 30, 2007)

Quiet Riot,
Yeah! They started well... but it is the COLTS!

The test will be next Sunday 4:15pm EDT
Colts vs Pats!!

Michael


----------



## QuietRiot (Oct 30, 2007)

I got to see the whole parade during lunch. I work in the John Hancock tower so it was basically right there. I just crossed the street and had an awesome view.

This sunday will be an amazing game. I think everyone hates the pats now lol.. if we can beat that colts i think it will shut a lot of people up and they can finally show respect. atleast those who lost and are complaining about running up the score etc.


----------



## schielrn (Oct 30, 2007)

I see the Pats winning this game and all the games until they play the Dolphins on Dec. 23rd.  It always seems since the Dolphins are the only undefeated team, that they pull out a miracle win against undefeated teams.  But the Pats will probably end up winning the super bowl anyways.


----------

